# unable to download any custom rom off aokp



## silverhazes4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. New here. I figured since my phone was old I would now install a custom rom. I heard aokp is good. So I made my way over to the site and everytime I try to download ics or any other build I get this message. It doesnt matter which build I choose same message. I also tried searching using the md5 number and it still isnt working. Can anyone help? Am I doing something wrong. Please let me know. Thanks!

* The file you requested was not found*

* Lets see if we can find that for you...*

File not found


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

So I gather that your phone is plain outta the box stock?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## i love storms (Apr 25, 2012)

No your not do anything wrong, goo. im lost all their information so no downloads are available, at least older downloads. Try looking else. People may host their own files.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

